# Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers?



## Jordan (Jan 5, 2006)

I have been taking this medication for a little over a year now and have had amazing success. I take a 20 mg tablet two hours before an event and it keeps my shaking at bay so I don't have to worry about them. I have done more social events this past year than any year before.

I did take a 20 mg tablet the other day though before an event and although my tremors did subside it seemed to take longer to take effect than in the past. Can a tolerance be built with this medication? I am hoping not.

TIA


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

Yes. Depending on how often/frequently you use it. But, yes, over time you will definitely build up tolerance (and that goes for just about every psychotropic med one takes)


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

Yah beta blockers have a tolerance/dependence to them. If taken daily, as I do, a sudden stop can be uncomfortable if not very dangerous.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

I took ONE of my beta blockers since being prescribed them like a month ago. I really don't want to get into using them :sigh read a ton of stuff on here about them also. I'd rather turn red and have heart palpitaions then having to worry about dropping dead if i suddenly stop taking them.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

But of course " if you wean off no worries" blah blah. Still i don't care, i'm not going to take blood pressure meds for my anxiety. i don't wnat to take the chance. I need something else.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

I'm going to go to my doctor one more time and try something else, then if this don't work Pysch/cbt whatever. I'm open to suggestions, he will practicaly give me anything as long as i researched it and know what i'm talking about. I'm thinking klonopin next but don't know what else.

Sorry for hijacking your topic guy.


----------



## Mayflower 2000 (Nov 11, 2003)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

You're too concerned of the negatives of beta blockers yet you're considering benzos? One of the last things I'd want to do to treat SA is be bound to benzos, as withdrawal can be deadly (ever hear about heroin withdrawal? Benzo withdrawal is worse), and going off of them involves experiencing WORSE anxiety than before you started, lasting for months if not years if not forever. Have you also considered the possible adverse long term effects of SSRIs? They can alter brain chemistry, similar to MDMA (ever hear of 'e-tards'?). Beta blockers are probably the least adverse medications that are commonly used to treat anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta bloc*



Mayflower 2000 said:


> You're too concerned of the negatives of beta blockers yet you're considering benzos? One of the last things I'd want to do to treat SA is be bound to benzos, as withdrawal can be deadly (ever hear about heroin withdrawal? Benzo withdrawal is worse), and going off of them involves experiencing WORSE anxiety than before you started, lasting for months if not years if not forever. Have you also considered the possible adverse long term effects of SSRIs? They can alter brain chemistry, similar to MDMA (ever hear of 'e-tards'?). Beta blockers are probably the least adverse medications that are commonly used to treat anxiety.


i dont feel sorry for anyone who cold turkeys benzos and then complains that they got withdrawal. Your not supposed to cold turkey any med.


----------



## mgb_apparitions (Feb 26, 2005)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

I seriously doubt that tolerance develops to propranolol. This would obviously negate its use as a blood pressure medication since blood pressure medications are often use for many years.

Here is a study to indicate that individuals did not develop tolerance to propranolol over a 6 month period when used for migraines.

http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi/ab ... d2206268.x


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

I dont think tolerance to beta blockers is a major issue. not like with benzos. i wud suggest finding the lowest therapeutic dosage and using that and not taking more than needed because theres no point as once ur receptors are saturated with the drug it wont work more.

they are actually very safe. its true messing with ur blood pressure isnt a great idea, but ur heart will not stop even with an overdose of beta blockers. my friend is a nurse and saw a patient taken ill with almost 100 BB's taken, and her heart kept beating - although it did slow down. she was given iodine and made a full recovery.

i find inderal useful to keep my valium intake as low as possible. my new doctor doesnt prescribe them long term.


----------



## Jordan (Jan 5, 2006)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

Thanks *mgb_apparitions* and *Kakoloko*. Your posts were very insightful.

J


----------



## nur (Mar 27, 2007)

*re: Can one build a tolerance to propanolol or beta blockers*

I would like to share my opinion:
Well, the first time I used inderal i did not look at the mgs, fo after reading posts i saw that 20mg is enough but i hav already been taking 40mgs ah hour and a half before the "event". The truth is that only once, and i do not know why (maybe i took it later, half an hour before the event), i think it did not work on time. But all the other times worked fine. i have beeb using it, say, three or four times a year. Can this build tolerance? even five times a year? and please another thing. When i am thinking about a presentation in September, i feel very unconfortable. although i know that inderal will help me through. I can not fight the thoughts. i know it is called anticipatory anxiety. I wish i was so cool like many people are. I do not want to take benzos or scary pills. A fried of mine was prescrined Buspar which is mild, is not addictive, he takes 5mgs a day, but he says you have to go throug some weeks to see it working. Is there anything else i should try? this forum taught me inderal. a life saver for me. Wish i could fight anticipatory anxiety as well.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I have been taking 40 mg TID and after a week I think I am having some withdraw. It seems to work awhile after I take it, but doesn't last as long. My heart rate went back up also, it could be related to my diet and thyroid condition. Sugary foods make it difficult to sleep.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I had a massage the other night also. Releasing all those toxins raise my anxiety level, so maybe it will go away after a day or two.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

Now the endocrinologist wants me to take 60 mg. My doctor doesn't want me on 80 mg. He said it was because my hormones were abnormal, and I had to wait for treatment to take effect.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

Very unlikely that you will develop a tolerance. They can be used long term to treat hypertension, tachycardia among other things.

However, if you take them daily at a moderate dose, you will develop dependency. That doesn't mean you will get addicted to them, it means that you have to taper off them very slowly to reduce the risk of rebound hypertension and tachycardia.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

ricca91 said:


> Very unlikely that you will develop a tolerance. They can be used long term to treat hypertension, tachycardia among other things.
> 
> However, if you take them daily at a moderate dose, you will develop dependency. That doesn't mean you will get addicted to them, it means that you have to taper off them very slowly to reduce the risk of rebound hypertension and tachycardia.


I know, but my resting heart rate went down to 90, then back up to 100. Those are much lower doses, and a person my size? I told the endocrinologist this and he says it's because I need more and he backed away from the computer awhile.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I will get a orthostatic hypotension measurement. That would give me a better idea of what I am dealing with.

http://www.ninds.nih.gov/disorders/orthostatic_hypotension/orthostatic_hypotension.htm


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

OH 163/98, 129/82 
P 101 

That's quite a difference there.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

ricca91 said:


> Very unlikely that you will develop a tolerance. They can be used long term to treat hypertension, tachycardia among other things.


That's what I was thinking, seeing how beta blockers are used to treat high blood pressure very long term. As in decades from here till death.

I've used various beta blockers to control blood pressure for periods of years without loss of effectiveness. They don't seem to do anything for my SA, but then my SA doesn't involve much in the way of physical symptoms like blushing & such. My SA is confined almost entirely to my mind with very little in the way of outward physical symptoms. Actually, I don't think it's even possible to make me blush.


----------



## ricca91 (Mar 11, 2012)

ourwater said:


> I know, but my resting heart rate went down to 90, then back up to 100. Those are much lower doses, and a person my size? I told the endocrinologist this and he says it's because I need more and he backed away from the computer awhile.


That can be easily explained by the hyperthyroidism. Beta blockers are also used to treat the tachycardia caused by it, but you may need a higher dosage. As your endocrynologist said, until the hyperthyroidism is under control, you can still have symptoms.

Thyroid hormones cause your body to be more sensitive to adrenaline and NE, so part of your SA can be caused by it.

I hope that by treating the hyperthyroidism you'll have a relief of it too!


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

I do find propranolol handy, and a lot more useful than taking SSRIs/regular meds. My doctor told me to take 40mg three times a day, but there's no way that I could do that. I try to keep it for when I need it most, such as before presentations or meetings. If I take more than two pills in a day I feel like I've been hit by a bus, and so I'm not sure I could get dependent on it. But that's probably because of my size - I'm sure others can end up relying on it.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

My resting pulse is bellow 90 according to my O2 meter. That's good. It was 115.


----------

